# DVD/CD drawer won't open!



## LarryTalbot (Jan 13, 2007)

I put a DVD in my machine in order to install a new program. The disc install icon never came on the screen, and I am unable to eject the disc despite doing all the suggestions under the Mac Help page. I then went to open my Disc Player (Version 4.6.5) which was included with my install discs, but an error message came up:

There was an initialization error
A valid DVD drive cound not be found. [-70012]

So nothing I can do to get that disc drawer to open? I called a local Mac place, and they thought it may be that I need a new DVD drive installed, but would take them over a week to do this. Is there anything I can do? Below is information on my computer.

Thanks,

Machine Name:	Power Mac G5
Machine Model:	PowerMac7,2
CPU Type:	PowerPC 970  (2.2)
Number Of CPUs:	1
CPU Speed:	1.8 GHz
L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
Memory:	512 MB
Bus Speed:	900 MHz
Boot ROM Version:	5.1.5f1


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2007)

You can open the CD tray manually. 
Shut the computer off.
Slide open the door covering the CD drive. Just pull it down with your fingers, it will open.
Find the tiny hole underneath the tray, on the front of the drive. Different brands have different positions, so you have to look.
Insert an unfolded paper clip in that hole to 'push' the tray open.
It will open enough for you to gently pull it the rest of the way.
Just push it back closed when you get the disk out.

Reset the PRAM when you restart, by holding Option-Apple-P-R immediately after pressing the power button. Continue to hold those 4 keys until you hear the boot chime 2 more times, then release. If the drive still does not work - -
You're out of warranty, I suppose, so you could just purchase a replacement burner, and install yourself. You can find faster, internal Dual Layer burners for $50-100 in most any electronics retailer. Replacing it yourself is very simple.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 13, 2007)

Did you also remove the DVD's front bezel off the DVD drive pop out tray? I ask this because you need to for the pop down drawer on the G5 to work properly and open.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Did you also remove the DVD's front bezel off the DVD drive pop out tray? I ask this because you need to for the pop down drawer on the G5 to work properly and open.


Eh? Not always...


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 13, 2007)

If you read the reports on Accelerate Your Macintosh's drive lasso you would know if you removed the drive's tray edge bezel (many drives if left on will hang on the G5 case on eject).


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2007)

I forget that I have the set of different size 'nipples' that screw into a bottom of a G5 drive, which allow for the height difference, so I haven't actually needed to take the tray bezel off - but point taken  My own G5 just 'barely' clears, but still has the bezel.


----------



## LarryTalbot (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks DeltaMac and others. I didn't even know that lid slip down!! I got the disc out easily. I restarted and reset the PRAM, but the drawer still won't open when I push that open drawer key at the top right of my keyboard.
I am not sure what this tray bezel is. I never had trouble playing CDs or an occasional DVD before.
Also, I went to Applications and still couldn't open my DVD player. That error message I reprint in my first post still appears, and when I used to use that key for opening the drawer, a icon would appear on my desktop, but not anymore. So, I guess it is my DVD drive that is bad. Would that also prevent me from opening the drawer from the keyboard? Just want to make sure it is my DVD player causing all the trouble.
Many thanks....


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2007)

If the CD-open icon does not appear - try this -
go to your System folder (on the hard drive)
Open Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras
Option-drag the Eject.menu to your desktop (or some other convenient place)
double-click that file.
You will now have an eject menu icon on your top menu bar. Click that to open your CD tray.
There's other ways to fix this, but now you should be able to at least open the tray.


----------



## LarryTalbot (Jan 13, 2007)

I just did this, but when I click the little icon on my top menu bar it says:
"No Drives" and nothing happens


----------



## LarryTalbot (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I just need a new Drive! Any suggestions? I think what I had bundled with this Mac burned CDs, but only played DVDs, so it will be nice to get an upgrade..I saw this for about $120:
MCE Technologies Power Mac MCE Internal 16x DVD±R/RW SuperDrive Upgrade MCE-DVDR16XD-D. Although I have a stand alone DVD and CD burner, it would be nice to have one in my G5. I don't know a lot about this stuff, but the price is reasonable.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 14, 2007)

LarryTalbot said:


> I am not sure what this tray bezel is.



The tray bezel is the piece of plastic that is on the front of the tray that pops out of the drive. With the G5's drop down CD/DVD drawer the tray bezel can catch on the bottom lip of the drop down tray. When I upgraded my G5 I had to gently pray off the plastic on the front part tray before I installed it.


----------



## bobw (Jan 14, 2007)

Check here for prices. As low as $36.00

A good company to deal with.


----------



## LarryTalbot (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks, Bobw


----------

